# rod repair



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

can you replace the ceramic eyelets in the rod eyes and where would i get them from


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *redneck911 (9/12/2009)*can you replace the ceramic eyelets in the rod eyes and where would i get them from


No, The ceramic inserts can't be replaced. But the guides can be replaced very easily. drop the rod by your local tackle shop. (Hot Spots in Gulf Breeze) and they can replace it in no time and for a very nominal fee!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Or if near Orange Beach, come by Top Gun Tackle on the beach road next to Winn-Dixie


----------



## redneck911 (May 15, 2008)

thanks i am from mississippi i will try to find somewhere here if i can't i wil bring to pensacola next time i go


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

What's a rough estimate to get 6 guides put on? Just the labor if I take the old ones off and supply the new ones. Thanks


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I would guess around $6-$8 dollars a guide.


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Brad, I'm gonna give it a shot, but if I mess it up I'll be looking for someone to do it for me.


----------

